# die eigene Webseite - leider nicht so einfach



## josefkrau (16. Jan 2009)

Hallo an alle hier!

Ich bin neu hier und ich brauche eure Hilfe: ich will eine persöhnliche Webseite machen lassen und suche also jemanden der das machen würde. Scheinbar bin ich kein attraktiver Kunde, denn schon zwei Firmen haben abgesagt als sie gehört haben, dass es nicht um ein komerzielles Projekt geht. Natürlich will ich dafür auch bezahlen, aber ich bin leider nicht reich. Wisst ihr wo ich jemanden finde der das machen könnte? Danke!


----------



## Landei (16. Jan 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem Menschen, der vor deinem Computer sitzt?
Selbst ist der Mann! HTML ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk, zumal es gute Anleitungen (inklusive Vorlagen) gibt:
www.selfhtml.org


----------



## ARadauer (16. Jan 2009)

Du willst eine für eine private Homepage eine Firma bezahlen?
naja warum nicht.



> Natürlich will ich dafür auch bezahlen, aber ich bin leider nicht reich.


Wie viel willst du den ausgeben?

Was soll den alles auf die Homepage drauf?


----------



## Anonymaus (16. Jan 2009)

Richtig, was soll drauf ist die Frage.
Evtl. reicht ja ein Blog?
Die Zeiten, wo man sich seine Seite als Unbedarfter mit Frontpage oder Netscape zusammenklicken und auf Free-Webspace hochladen musste, sind ja eigentlich vorbei.
Das ist vielleicht auch der Grund, warum die Firmen abgesagt haben, denn für eine private Seite lohnt die Mühe meist nicht.
Es sei denn, du brauchst was ganz besonderes...


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2009)

ansonsten vielleicht in einem passenden Forum fragen?
a la
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=webdesigner+forum&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Slater, jetzt nimm doch ARadauer nicht seinen Job weg...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2009)




----------



## josefkrau (19. Jan 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Auf meiner Webseite will ich die Geschichte meiner familie präsentieren, inclusive Dokumente usw. Ich würde so etwa 300 Eueo dafür bezahlen. Inzwischen habe ich da eine Anfrage für Homepage erstellen lassen gemacht. Noch habe ich keine Antwort, aber ich schätze da arbeitet keiner am Montag. Mir ist auch das Design ziemlich wichtig, denn die Seite muss seriös und nicht improvisiert aussehen.


----------



## foobar (19. Jan 2009)

Es gibt doch jede Menge Contentmanagementssteme wie Drupal oder Typo3 mit denen auch normale Menschen ganz einfach Webseiten erstellen können. Die Templates bekommt man teilweise kostenlos oder für ein paar Euronen.


----------



## Ebenius (19. Jan 2009)

Plone könnte ich empfehlen.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2009)

für € 300 einen blog aufsetzen? ja würd ich machen

abgesehen vom registrieren der domain, dauert das bei all-inkl.com ca 30 sekunden..


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2009)

ok los!


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2009)

josefkrau.radauer.com müsste in kürze vorhanden sein!


----------



## kama (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht Dir ja ein vorgefertigtes Desing (http://www.freewebtemplates.com/ oder http://www.oswd.org/ etc. google hilft...)

Weiterhin für 300 Euro wird Du keine richtiges Design bekommen....

Du kannst ja mal auf www.xing.com schauen dort findet man eine ganze Menge anbieter....

Und wie schon gesagt wurde...selbst ist durchaus eine Alternative, vor allem wenn es Privat ist....

Blog wäre auch eine altervative.. (300 Euro; würde ich auch machen)....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## marasek (14. Feb 2009)

josefkrau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für eure Antworten. Auf meiner Webseite will ich die Geschichte meiner familie präsentieren, inclusive Dokumente usw. Ich würde so etwa 300 Eueo dafür bezahlen. Inzwischen habe ich da eine Anfrage für Homepage erstellen lassen gemacht. Noch habe ich keine Antwort, aber ich schätze da arbeitet keiner am Montag. Mir ist auch das Design ziemlich wichtig, denn die Seite muss seriös und nicht improvisiert aussehen.



Für 300 hebt keine Firma den Kopf aus der Pfote. Das liegt nicht notwendigerweise daran, dass es zuwenig für den Job ist, sondern auch, dass der Overhead für Firmen viel zu gross ist, als dass sich ein 300 €-Projekt lohnen würde.

Ausserdem würde ich alleine für ein professionelles Screendesign allermindestens 400-500 € veranschlagen. Das muss dann noch umgesetzt werden als z. B. Template für ein CMS usw. usf.

Ein Freund mit Agentur wurde mal nach einem Screendesign gefragt und dann danach, was man für 400 und was für 450 bekommt. 

"Hmjaa, das Haus würde mich für 300.000 schon interessieren, was bekomme ich denn für 301.000 ?"


----------



## ps (15. Feb 2009)

ich überlege gerade was man in einem halben tag an webseite hinklatschen könnte. mhm. mit ein bisschen routine sollte da vielleicht sogar was machbar sein. am meisten zeit wird aber wohl wie immer das verstehen der kundenwünsche in anspruch nehmen ^^


----------



## slawaweis (1. Mrz 2009)

josefkrau hat gesagt.:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Auf meiner Webseite will ich die Geschichte meiner familie präsentieren, inclusive Dokumente usw. Ich würde so etwa 300 Eueo dafür bezahlen. Inzwischen habe ich da eine Anfrage für Homepage erstellen lassen gemacht. Noch habe ich keine Antwort, aber ich schätze da arbeitet keiner am Montag. Mir ist auch das Design ziemlich wichtig, denn die Seite muss seriös und nicht improvisiert aussehen.


deine Preisvorstellungen passen leider nicht zu der Realität. Gutes Webdesign hat seinen Preis. Selbständige Webdesigner, und darunter kann man sich auch eine Firma vorstellen, fordern grob geschätzt zwischen 50 und 200 Euro pro Stunde. Natürlich gibt es auch Angebote darunter, aber dann bekommt man auch, wofür man bezahlt hat. Jeder muss ja von seiner Arbeit leben können, besonders Selbstständige, die ihre Steuern und alle anderen Abgaben selber zahlen. Zu dem eigentlichen Webdesigner braucht man zusätzlich noch Programmierer und Grafiker, damit das Ergebnis sich sehen lässt. Natürlich gibt es auch Allroundtalente, die das alles in einer Person vereinen, aber die kosten dann auch um die 200 Euro pro Stunde.

Weiterhin ist eine Webseite aufzusetzen, besonders die "seriös" (wie definiert man das eigentlich?) wirkt, nicht trivial. Die erste Hürde ist, dass der Kunde selber keine klare Vorstellung davon hat was er will, also mehrmals umschreiben bis es passt. Dann muss eine Webseite auch regelmäßig gepflegt werden, den auf sich alleine gestellt sterben diese ganz schnell oder sind recht bald mit Viren oder Trojanern überschwemmt. Genau deswegen lehnen viele Firmen private Webseiten ab. Den dabei denkt der Kunde: "die machen es mir einmal und das war es". Wenn dann nach 4 Wochen die Webseite nicht geht oder die Besucher mit Trojanern infiziert, dann schreit der Kunde: "was habt ihr mir den für einen Mist verkauft?". Die Firma antwortet dann: "Tja, bei einer guten Webseite müssen wir jede Woche ran, um Updates einzuspielen und die Daten zu überprüfen".

Die beste Lösung in deinem Fall wäre, sich selber ranzusetzen. Nein, man muss heute für eine gute Webseite kein HTML lernen oder genau wissen wie ein Webserver funktioniert. Es gibt genug gute CMS (Content Management Systeme), die einem das Leben erleichtern. Zu Zeit ist Typo3 groß in Mode:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typo3

und es gibt viele Provider, die das schon vorinstalliert anbieten und es auch regelmäßig pflegen. Da ist es nur noch eine Qual der Wahl einen guten zuverlässigen Provider zu finden. Aber zuvor kann man sich ein paar Bücher über Typo3 in der Bibliothek ausleihen oder kaufen und es Zuhause selber probieren. Auch wenn es am Ende mit der eigenen Webseite nicht klappt, so hat man wenigstens ein wenig Hintergrundwissen gesammelt.

Slawa


----------



## ARadauer (2. Mrz 2009)

wer typo3 benutzt ist ein masochist...

aja und wer 400 Wörter auf ein zwei Wochen altest Posting antwortet auch ;-)

ned böse sein, ich mach ja nur spaß!


----------



## tfa (2. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> aja und wer 400 Wörter auf ein zwei Wochen altest Posting antwortet auch ;-)


Ich hoffe, die hast du nicht von Hand gezählt


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mrz 2009)

foobar hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt doch jede Menge Contentmanagementssteme wie Drupal oder Typo3 mit denen auch normale Menschen ganz einfach Webseiten erstellen können. Die Templates bekommt man teilweise kostenlos oder für ein paar Euronen.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht - und ich verdiene mit Drupal meine Brötchen. Und der letzte der von sich sagte er mache in Typo3 war Bedienung in einem Subway - kein Scherz!


----------



## slawaweis (2. Mrz 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> wer typo3 benutzt ist ein masochist...


ich dachte wer Apache Cocoon benutzt ist ein Masochist. Bei Typo3 ist der Vorteil, dass es sehr viel Material zu lesen dafür gibt, sowie viele Foren, wo man nachfragen kann. Das ist manchmal wichtiger als die Technologie selber. Denn was nützt einem auch das beste System (Apache Cocoon), wenn sich keiner damit beschäftigt und man sich wie Christoph Kolumbus fühlt, also einen Kontinent zu entdecken, den eigentlich schon viele lange vorher entdeckt haben, aber keiner was dazu aufgeschrieben hat?



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> aja und wer 400 Wörter auf ein zwei Wochen altest Posting antwortet auch ;-)


ich wollte unbedingt meinen Senf dazugeben und meiner schmeckt auch lecker 



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ned böse sein, ich mach ja nur spaß!


keine Sorge, ich bin nicht böse *wo-verdamt-ist-meine-schwarze-liste* 

Slawa


----------



## ARadauer (3. Mrz 2009)

> Halte ich für ein Gerücht - und ich verdiene mit Drupal meine Brötchen.


sollte ich mir auch mal ansehen. ich verwende jetzt noch oft joomla, aber das wird mir langsam zu fett und zu langsam...


----------

